# Getting a new dog!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I have been talking about setting another dog for months now, and the time has finally come when it's feasible to do so!

My SO got a full time job as a teacher, and we are buying our first house as soon as we get someone to help us.

We will be going one of 2 ways, the pound or the rescue where we got our Chihuahua.
We are not looking into breeds, or sizes really, just looking for a dog that fits our lifestyle and personality and of course gets a lot with our current dog.

Even though I said we not looking into breeds, I do have breeds i really like, such as the the Corgi, Pit mixes, rottweilers, Min Pins, keeshunds and carin terriers. I have a strong feeling we will end up with a mix, which is perfectly fine with me. 
We have a chihuahua now, and I don't know if i'd get another.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 25, 2011)

I've always like mixes. The one purebred dog I had ended up dying before age two. It was a genetic thing and she was nothing but problems. She always had a sensitive stomach, which I hear happens more often in purebred dogs than in mutts. Plus, I grew up with mutts. My first dog was a year old when I was born. He was a black lab/chow mix and was a great dog. Though, he hated water and was a good squirrel killer (poor things). I currently have a cockapoo who can eat just about anything without a stomach upset. I find this is really important in a household like mine where I keep changing her food on her. It also really helps if you have kids who like to feed things to the dog when you're not looking.

I do fully applaud you for going rescue. I would suggest a greyhound, but a lot of times they don't do well with small animals including small dogs. Corgis are awesome little dogs. But, as you say, it's more about which dog fits your lifestyle and family. Good luck and pictures are a must!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

We LOVE greyhounds, and we were so close to going to the Greyhound rescue in my town. I had one when I was little and I miss him. When the time comes to go pick our dog we may still go that route


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's set! Day after Christmas we are going to the Rescue to pick someone out!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, I still can't convince the fiancee to let me get a dog. :/ He leaves me alone at home all day while he's at school and expects me to talk to the walls I guess.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You are in the opposite situation as me, my BF is gladly willing to let me have a dog while he works all day, but refuses adamantly to let me have a cat :/


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

Kiko, not sure if you have ever heard of the breed, but its called a CHUG. It's a chi/pug. A year ago this month, the most sweetest chug walked into our lives. I suggest them to any animal owner! 
Now, maybe its just his certain personality but maybe theres something about mixing chi's with pugs?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What a cutie! Looks more Chihuahua then pug though, I love my Chi, who I am convinced is part Dachshund because of his short bowed legs. However someone once called him a Chi-weenie and I nearly passed out from laughter. Silliest name ever.

But I have heard about those mixed breeds, if I found one in a shelter I would surely look, but would not go out of my way to obtain one from a breeder because I don't believe in the selling of mixed breeds as 'designer dogs'


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree too
I'm not big on purebred to begin with and I hate when people breed when there are so many in a shelter. 
"Don't breed or buy while shelter pets die!"


----------



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

Have fun with the new pup!

On designer breeds things, don't get me started. If you want a poodle - get a **** poodle. I don't get why people buy these "hypo-allergenic mixes" [yorkies poos/schnoodles/etc] when only half of those puppies will "scientifically" have the poodle coat. no dog is hypo-allergenic either - besides hairless ones. 

I am a strong working dog person though. Rescue? Sure. Purse dog? Shelter.

That said, I do like sporting mixes, they are bred for a purpose, in my opinion.


----------



## KelseyCooke (Dec 5, 2011)

thelittleredladybug said:


> I agree too
> I'm not big on purebred to begin with and I hate when people breed when there are so many in a shelter.
> "Don't breed or buy while shelter pets die!"


I agree with this - to an extent. I get my dogs for their working purpose [whether it be schutzhund, or field trials, or herding] but if I just want an agility/obedience or pet - I'll go to a shelter. I have a dog from a breeder and one from a rescue situation. They are treated equally [to an extent - rescue gets more human food then my girl because he isn't mine 9.9].


----------

